
A new telescope shows the center of the Milky Way in dazzling, fiery detail - etrevino
https://bigthink.com/brandon-weber/a-new-telescope-shows-the-center-of-the-milky-way-in-dazzling-fiery-detail
======
dangoljames
This is an amazing telescope and the work they are doing with it is equally
amazing, but that article blows goats, from the point where they suggest the
telescope provides radio wavelengths by which the imaging is performed, to the
point where they conflate distance to remote objects with simple resolution of
the frustrum, at the conclusion of the article.

DISCLAIMER: I am an amateur armchair astronomer/astrophysicist and I know
better than that drivel.

